#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Heat Treatment Information.

## junior1505

Dear Experts,
Greetings from India.
One of my customer has enquired for forged components out of material grade 18CrNiMo7-6 and have two questions regarding the same and wish that someone can guide me.
1.  Can 18CrNiMo7-6 be manufactured in Cold Forging as it constitues Nickel, Chromium and Molybdenum.  Work hardening is an issue.
2.  Currently, we wish to process them in Hot forging and then subject the forged components to Normalising at 870*C.  The customer needs the components to be subjected to Through Hardening for the hardness range of HB 235 to 295 (22 to 32 HRC).  Can a case hardening material be subjected to through hardening?  Will there be no issues with the distortion of material or attaining the Tensile strength? 


Please guide me.
Regards.See More: Heat Treatment Information.

----------

